# normal nutrient ranges in Oaks?



## treedoc2000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello all. I ran a foliar nutrient test on a few Oak trees and the lab sent the results , but did not list the normal ranges?? I am really needing the normals for Manganese and Magnesium. Anyone have this? Thanks


----------



## S Mc (Aug 3, 2010)

There really are no charts for "normal" ranges of micronutrients. Micronutrient deficiencies are often times caused by pH levels that inhibit the availability.

Normally, what you would want to do when having a foliar sample taken, is to sample leaves that are symptomatic and those that appear healthy. This helps give you a baseline for areas that are deficient or problematic.

Did you have a soil analysis done as well? This will be important as well in determining what is actually deficient, sufficient or tied up due to pH levels. 

You need to start with the pH, but all the information is necessary in order to determine a treatment regimen. 

Sylvia


----------



## treedoc2000 (Aug 3, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I believe the question is about normal ranges for these nutrients as found in the plant tissue..........and there should be charts for normal ranges of these nutrients found in healthy tissue. Without charts for proper levels found in healthy tissues tissue analysis is not of much use. I suggest they contact the lab that did the analysis.



I finally found this in one of my old books. Thanks for the replies


----------

